# is this from a bear?



## 76 Maverick (Oct 7, 2011)

i went to mcgraw ford wma today to try and find some sign of bears and this was all i found, not sure if its from a bear but the scratches on the trees were all over. that was the only print i found and it had a dog print in it.


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep, i would say thats a bear.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 8, 2011)

It's not a clear picture, but that doesn't look like a bear track to me.


----------



## 76 Maverick (Oct 8, 2011)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It's not a clear picture, but that doesn't look like a bear track to me.



sorry about the quality i used my phone to take the pictures, what about the marks on the trees?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 8, 2011)

Not a bear.


----------



## Pats fan in GA (Oct 8, 2011)

saw bear track and scat last year..


----------



## 76 Maverick (Oct 8, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Not a bear.



dang, i got excited when i found that stuff on the trees, it was everywhere. i also found a couple producing oak trees but no bear scat. i heard some footsteps and i walked to them thats where i found the oaks but it didn't sound like it was something as big as a bear. im gonna put a stand over there tomorrow and see what comes by in the afternoon and  on monday.


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 8, 2011)

I would have to say bear!


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 8, 2011)

Squatch


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2011)

It might be a bear. Track don't really look like one I don't think. Plus I've never saw where one has stripped bark off a pine tree. Maybe its a bear that like pine scent


----------



## willy57 (Oct 9, 2011)

about 10 years back on 3 15 foot about 6-8 inch pines there were claw marks up at about 7 feet coming back down to about 5 !/2 6 feet a bear leaving his teritorial sign for sure.


----------



## 76 Maverick (Oct 9, 2011)

a lot of the marks were pretty low down on the trees


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2011)

You need to hang a camera. Id like to see what it is.


----------



## 76 Maverick (Oct 9, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> You need to hang a camera. Id like to see what it is.



I would if I had a camera, I'd like to know what it is too


----------



## leftystar (Oct 9, 2011)

big cat?


----------



## eidson (Oct 10, 2011)

Track is not from a bear. The second pic looks like bear sign. If it is bear you should see claw marks in the pine tree. I have pics of pine trees that bear has stripped the bark off of it. Mostly they are just marking their territory.


----------



## Nastytater (Oct 10, 2011)

I've always been told,that if it is a bear and you see a mark like this,you are way to close and should leave the area...This would mean it's the bears domain...But unless your scared,Keep looking deeper.


----------



## BGSlayer (Oct 20, 2011)

Might be from that supposed 160 inch deer that was killed on mcgraw.


----------



## Cricket2125 (Oct 28, 2011)

Is that from the trac on Sperin rd? Wifes uncle shot a bear not far from there tuesday.


----------



## 76 Maverick (Oct 28, 2011)

Cricket2125 said:


> Is that from the trac on Sperin rd? Wifes uncle shot a bear not far from there tuesday.



Yes sir it is. Unfortunately I never found any tracks or poo from a bear where I found the marks on the trees.


----------



## 308 (Jan 8, 2012)

76 Maverick... I sent you a PM with a video link... holler back when you get a chance to watch it... 

I've got lots of video of bears... and countless photos... and all kind of marking from rolling rocks to biting really large trees... scratch marks doesn't even turn my head much anymore... 

The size of the scratches does from time to time... but it's pale in comparison to watching a really big bear bight a chunk out of a tree and spitting it out so he can get another bite!

308


----------



## Rocket41 (Jan 14, 2012)

When bears are getting ready to hybernate for the winter they will eat pine cones and eat sapp and bark off of trees to make a "plug" so to speak....... so that should answer your pictures of the chewed pine trees... as far the track... yea id say thats a flatfoot.... not a very big one..... but its a bear


----------



## Boar Hog (Jan 14, 2012)

I wasn't aware that bears in GA. "hibernate" I've seen them all winter long.


----------



## 76 Maverick (Jan 14, 2012)

308 said:


> 76 Maverick... I sent you a PM with a video link... holler back when you get a chance to watch it...
> 
> I've got lots of video of bears... and countless photos... and all kind of marking from rolling rocks to biting really large trees... scratch marks doesn't even turn my head much anymore...
> 
> ...



I saw watched the video and it looks like the stuff I found. The only thing is the scratches I found were at the base of alot of the trees and some of the scratches were on trees laying on the ground.


----------



## 308 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've seen no bites... near the ground... but that means nothing with bears... they are some real strange creatures... I don't put anything by them...

It's time to move one of the video cameras back to that bear tree... They'll start coming around soon... 

On that tree, they all stand up... even the cubs climb up to smell 6 feet off the ground...

Cameras on bears have been lots of fun while we're waiting for the next set of horns to grow... 

We set all our cameras high, to where we must stand on the rails of the ATV to reach them, plus put a nest of barbed wire around the tree below them to keep the bears off them... 

Most times that works, but not all the time... As you saw, if the bears will tear a tree up like that... they'll have no mercy on the camera... and no matter how high you put it... they'll find it... climb up and knock it down...

Half my cameras are glued back together...


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 27, 2012)

The track looks to me like a Big yote track, with a Bobcat print in it...........the trees definitely look like a Bear...............Good Luck getting one!


----------

